# Animaniacs



## CadanceXShiningArmor4Ever (Feb 19, 2013)

Who remembers this show that aired in the 1990s on Fox and later the WB? It was one of the better TV cartoons rolled out by Warner Bros. in the past 23 years. I just got back into it, thanks to reruns on The Hub.


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh, I've seen a few reruns of it on the Hub. So far, I'm liking the Slappy Squirrel and Rita and Runt cartoons.


----------



## Jolty (Feb 19, 2013)

best cartoon ever ever ever ever imo
....i need to get the last lot of episodes on dvd, i've been waiting like 6 years for it gvhfjg


----------



## LadyJirachu (Feb 20, 2013)

That show is awesome XD Wakko and Dot are adorable. ^^


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 22, 2013)

I love Animaniacs. Period. I LOVE IT.


----------



## Scootaloo (Feb 22, 2013)

I remember watching several episodes of it last year during history 
they were really good and Wakko and Dot are so cute :D


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 22, 2013)

Love this show.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Feb 22, 2013)

I plan to torrent it sometime. It seems amazing.


----------

